# Schubert



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My love of his music has been growing recently. I love his blend of classical restraint with romantic melodies. That's not all I look for in music, sometimes the emotional rollercoaster of say Beethoven is quite welcome too.

But I have his symphonies and piano sonatas on my playlist.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Try the String Quintet, a giant of a chamber masterpiece


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Try the String Quintet, a giant of a chamber masterpiece


I just put it on.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

My first Schubert work was the 8th symphony, the first time I heard it I was immediately drawn in because it sounded so mysterious. It’s still one of my favourite symphonies. I also really like his 3rd, 5th and 9th symphonies and his 13th string quartet. I must admit that’s all I’ve heard of him


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> My first Schubert work was the 8th symphony, the first time I heard it I was immediately drawn in because it sounded so mysterious. It’s still one of my favourite symphonies. I also really like his 3rd, 5th and 9th symphonies and his 13th string quartet. I must admit that’s all I’ve heard of him


Nice! Mine was a piano sonata, I believe, but I'm not sure which one. But I was also captivated by his sound.


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

Have you ever listened to Schubert's "Gretchen am Spinnrade", it is a Lied composed by no other than Schubert himself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chopinist said:


> Have you ever listened to Schubert's "Gretchen am Spinnrade", it is a Lied composed by no other than Schubert himself.


I'll take a listen after the Quintet.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

She never disappoints.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Thank you for reminding me. Schubert's music is full of life and love. I'm very fond of the Octet, the Trout Quintet, and the 5th, 8th and 9th Symphonies. Listening now to Abbado conducting No. 8. Absolute magic.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I often find Schubert to be like a sequel to Beethoven, picking up where Beethoven left off. I wonder what miracles he could have achieved if he had lived longer.


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

His two piano trios are among the finest in the genre.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If I have to choose , I took this cd with me wherever I am going


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Him and Mendelssohn with lots of great music. I see Schubert as transitional from Mozart and Mendelssohn.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Weston said:


> I often find Schubert to be like a sequel to Beethoven, picking up where Beethoven left off. I wonder what miracles he could have achieved if he had lived longer.


Wasn't he before Beethoven?


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Beethoven lived from 1770–1827. Schubert lived from 1797–1828. So I disagree with the assertion that he picked up where Beethoven left off (since he died only a year and a half later), and obviously Schubert was not before Beethoven. In their later years, both were writing music at the same time.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wasn't he before Beethoven?


I sometimes forget that Schubert composed hundreds more than LvB.

Almost a thousand composed by Schubert,
from wiki;
"Later versions of the catalogue adhered to the general principles that Deutsch numbers below 966 referred, in a chronological order, to compositions by Schubert with an established time of composition, and that the range 966–992 was reserved for his compositions with an uncertain date of composition.”

722 from LvB,
British Library website;
"Some 30 volumes of Beethoven’s sketches survive in libraries around the world, together with draft or full score manuscripts of many of his completed works. Deciphering and analysing this material has become almost a scientific discipline in itself, and started as long ago as the second half of the 19th century."


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

So far, I'm most fond of his Piano Sonatas. They seem to exemplify my comprehension of his Philosophy; to be restrained, yet emotionally in touch.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

His symphonies remind me of Mozart. Until the last 2. Which are clearly Romantic. The last 2 are clearly Schubertian. Same with his last 4 String Quartets. Remarkable stuff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But perhaps he


neoshredder said:


> His symphonies remind me of Mozart. Until the last 2. Which are clearly Romantic. The last 2 are clearly Schubertian. Same with his last 4 String Quartets. Remarkable stuff.


Because of this post, I put on no. 1.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> I sometimes forget that Schubert composed hundreds more than LvB.
> 
> Almost a thousand composed by Schubert,
> from wiki;
> ...


But aren't many (more than half, I think) individual lieder?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Monsalvat said:


> Beethoven lived from 1770–1827. Schubert lived from 1797–1828. So I disagree with the assertion that he picked up where Beethoven left off (since he died only a year and a half later), and obviously Schubert was not before Beethoven. In their later years, both were writing music at the same time.


Beethoven completed his last work in October 1826, which is about when Schubert was beginning to compose his most mature works. It's a period described by Benjamin Britten as (and I paraphrase) the greatest 18 months in the history of music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Monsalvat said:


> Beethoven lived from 1770–1827. Schubert lived from 1797–1828. So I disagree with the assertion that he picked up where Beethoven left off (since he died only a year and a half later), and obviously Schubert was not before Beethoven. In their later years, both were writing music at the same time.


I agree. Reichardt (born in 1752), who wrote some 1500 lieder (some of his settings of Goethe were known to Schubert), has more definite instances of proto-Schubertian modulations.
​



("Mit vollen Athemzügen saug' ich, natur aus dir")
the measures inside the box: by the shift, [Cb, Ab, Eb]—[B, G#, E], the altered, A flat minor triad, i6 (G sharp minor, enharmonically) leads to V64 of A minor, acting as a transition between the section in A flat and the one in A minor-


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> So far, I'm most fond of his Piano Sonatas. They seem to exemplify my comprehension of his Philosophy; to be restrained, yet emotionally in touch.


Schubert is my favorite composer for piano works. Luckily he was very prolific even though he died young


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

EvaBaron said:


> My first Schubert work was the 8th symphony, the first time I heard it I was immediately drawn in because it sounded so mysterious. It’s still one of my favourite symphonies. I also really like his 3rd, 5th and 9th symphonies and his 13th string quartet. I must admit that’s all I’ve heard of him


You *have *to listen to String Quartets nos. 14* & 15, the string quintet*_, the piano quintet**_, Winterreise**, Piano Sonata no. 21***, and the Gloria of the Mass no. 6.

*One of the most popular string quartets. Very dark. Is known as "Death and the Maiden" because the slow movement is a series of variations on a melody from the lied "Death and the Maiden."
**Regarded as perhaps the greatest chamber work ever
***"The Trout" Happy and carefree and melodic. One of the most popular chamber works.
****Bleak lieder cycle that is regarded as one of the greatest compositions of its type
*****It has not clicked entirely for me, but it's regarded as one of the greatest piano sonatas, behind Beethoven's and perhaps Liszt's.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

ORigel said:


> You *have *to listen to String Quartets nos. 14* & 15, the string quintet*_, the piano quintet*, Winterreise_*, Piano Sonata no. 21***, and the Gloria of the Mass no. 6.
> 
> *One of the most popular string quartets. Very dark. Is known as "Death and the Maiden" because the slow movement is a series of variations on a melody from the lied "Death and the Maiden."
> **Regarded as perhaps the greatest chamber work ever
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations, I’ll listen to them!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My personal pick for twelve essential Schubert works:









The compositions of Franz Schubert


Franz Peter Schubert (31 January 1797 – 19 November 1828) was an Austrian composer of the late Classical and early Romantic eras. Despite hi...




artrock2006.blogspot.com


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

jegreenwood said:


> But aren't many (more than half, I think) individual lieder?


yes, about 600 of the 966 Deutsch numbers are lieder. Lots of fragmentary works and single movements as well (e.g. in case of the piano sonatas). I have once read that when other composers made sketches, Schubert would rather begin a piece and sometimes abandon it after a movement or two. Probably a bit exaggerated.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

ORigel said:


> You *have *to listen to String Quartets nos. 14* & 15, the string quintet*_, the piano quintet*, Winterreise_*, Piano Sonata no. 21***, and the Gloria of the Mass no. 6.
> 
> *One of the most popular string quartets. Very dark. Is known as "Death and the Maiden" because the slow movement is a series of variations on a melody from the lied "Death and the Maiden."
> **Regarded as perhaps the greatest chamber work ever
> ...


Here's The Trout performed by a superstar ensemble when their careers were just beginning. This is a film made for TV dating from about 1969.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

my wife's favourite composer and one who continues to grow on me year after year. It's a more subtle and ambiguous emotional world than Beethoven (except perhaps in the latter's final string quartets). The greatest works by common consent are the last two string quartets, the string quintet and one or or two of the late piano sonatas, especially D960. The ninth symphony and, if you're into Lieder, _Winterreise_.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Do I have any Schubert works in my Top 20? Of course. His 9th Symphony, which is a masterpiece of minimalism, perfectly composed, never wastes a single note, unendingly catchy. The only sad part is that people can't grasp it.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

My favorites are the late piano sonatas, the impromptus (look on YouTube for the Brendel recordings) and the Trout


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

mossyembankment said:


> My favorites are the late piano sonatas, the impromptus (look on YouTube for the Brendel recordings) and the Trout


And of course die Schöne Müllerin…


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> But aren't many (more than half, I think) individual lieder?


Yes, and LvB composed many short pieces.


----------



## Second Trombone (Jan 23, 2020)

One of the many great things about Schubert is that he exceled at just about every classical genre except opera. He was perhaps the greatest of all song composers. His mature piano sonatas are amazing--right up there with Beethoven. Schubert was a great chamber composer: string quintet, Trout Quintet, mature string quartets, piano trios, violin sontatas, etc. He was wonderful with piano miniatures. So, just pick your favorite genres and explore.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Weston said:


> I often find Schubert to be like a sequel to Beethoven, picking up where Beethoven left off. I wonder what miracles he could have achieved if he had lived longer.


Beethoven only?

Schubert: “I thought to myself, ‘May thy pure and peaceful spirit hover around me, dear Haydn! If I can ever become like thee, peaceful and guileless, in all matters none on earth has such deep reverence for thee as I have.’ (Sad tears fell from my eyes. . . .)”

For instance, listen to German Mass MH602 and




D872


----------

